# Windshield wiper



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

How do you change from 2 windshield wipers to one?? Does anybody know? I want the one's like on the Mercedes. I've seen it done on a civic, but there must be a universal way of doing it. Please help!!!


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I think you just get one long windshield wiper and install it in place of you stock size ones. Then you have to cap the part where the other wiper connected to the motor. It is kind of difficult to explain, but it is easier if you get up close and see it on a car that has it.

My brothers friend has it done on his neon. Then I think durning the winter or whenever he get tired of it he switches back to the two wipers.

Just to warn you; You may get some people voicing their opinions of what they think about this mod, and they may not be nice!


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, I know about everyone callin it a "ricer" idea and how I should go buy a mercedes and sh*t like that. Thanx. That's what I was thinkin of doin, but won't I need a shorter arm for the wiper? I would need to replace the passenger wiper and cap the driver's wiper, right? We got like the same cars, let me know if you get a chance to check out urs and see how you think it could be done. Thanks!!!


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

I have never done this but here is my theory:

Looking at my car it looks like the motor for the drivers side wiper is in the best place. What I would do is just get a longer wiper for the drivers side, and then cap the passengers side motor.

As for the lengh of the wiper I am not to sure. You want something that will reach the as far as possible to the passengers side of the windshield, but you also don't want it to long so that it goes off the windshield, or doesn't adiquately clear the drivers side of the windshield.

What I would do is get a long piece of cardboard, or a long stick. Mach it up so that it sits in the same position that the drivers side wiper does. Then keep trimming it down until you get to a length to where it looks like it will perform the best.

Even better would be to see if one of your buddies has the same setup, and borrow their wiper and put it on your car for a minute. See how it works.

Throughout this keep note of where the rubber wiper sweeps across the windshield. As I said you don't want it to get the whole passengers side, and noe of the drivers side. Moderation is the key here.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Yeah, I see what you sayin, I think I might just try it. A blade only costs like $15-20 anyways. I can get one from wal-mart to test, then if it does work, then buy a quality one, if not, scrap that idea and stick with 2.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Oh, btw, how in the hell do you cap off the wiper motor??? I would have to take off the whole arm, right? Then what?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *Oh, btw, how in the hell do you cap off the wiper motor??? I would have to take off the whole arm, right? Then what? *


Hmm...If you look there are probably caps you can by somewhere (EBay?). If not you could probably nig rig some sort of cap.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Some guys over on the Ford Ranger board remove both wipers (fools) and they just use Rain-X and they swear it works. They do this so they can remove the wiper assembly and fill it for a "smooth" look.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *Some guys over on the Ford Ranger board remove both wipers (fools) and they just use Rain-X and they swear it works. They do this so they can remove the wiper assembly and fill it for a "smooth" look. *


I used Rain X on both of my windshields, and it is in no way a replacement for the wipers. Most of the water flows off, but you still need the wipers to maintain a safe view through the windshield.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I know but some of those idiots (on that Ranger board) think it's "cool" to have no wipers.


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

Centurion said:


> *I know but some of those idiots (on that Ranger board) think it's "cool" to have no wipers. *


They'll learn when they get in an accient when it's raining, and the first thing the cops ask them is "Where are you windshield wipers?". "Well officer I don't need them anymore, I use RainX, plus my car looks cooler without them". LOL

You know, I have always though brakes were ugly. I think I'm going to take mine off, and just use my engine, and my e-brake to slow my car down!!


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

haha. You should check over at a honda forum if you really need to do this I'm sure they do it more often than nissans do. And its gotta be the same idea for each car. But it doesnt accomplish anything having one wiper. I would keep the two.


----------



## mirrortints (Aug 15, 2002)

Check these out, which one sounds better???

http://www.stratusphere.org/wipermod.html

or 

http://www.gti-vr6.net/library/body_exterior/cheap_single_wiper_conv.html

Which one sounds more realistic, before I try one, then break my wiper, and have to buy a whole new one or something.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

ummm ............... personally, I'd keep it 2 wipers...........................that's why there are 2 there instead of one like some foregin cars..................

and yes............you're right. I think it's totally ricey and stupid..........let alone completely unsafe.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i use that castrol rain stuff.. that stuff dont work to well.

what brand/stuff you guys use?


----------



## cburwell (Oct 11, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *i use that castrol rain stuff.. that stuff dont work to well.
> 
> what brand/stuff you guys use? *


I used Rain-X, and it's not any better. It does help the water flow a little better off my windshield, but it was not worth spending the $7 on. As stated none of these liquid wiper products can be used to eleminate the need for wipers.


----------



## 200SushiX (Jul 12, 2002)

mirrortints said:


> *How do you change from 2 windshield wipers to one?? Does anybody know? I want the one's like on the Mercedes. I've seen it done on a civic, but there must be a universal way of doing it. Please help!!! *


WHY? DON'T do this to your ride! You have a sickness, and
need help .


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

First of all i ont see why you would want to make your car look like crap but if you want to know how to do it then here you go. 

You take both wipers off and then you reinstall the one on the drivers side but instead of putting it back in the same position that it was already on there then you need to put it about a quarter of the way up the window and then but the same length blade on it that there was originally on it and that should make your car look ugly


----------

